# D&D Metal



## the Jester (Jan 7, 2009)

Hello, I would like to ask everyone to help me out with something. 

It was with great shock and sorrow that I recently realized that "D&D Metal" is _not actually recognized as a genre of music._

Seriously, come on now, this has to change.

You know the music I mean. Artists that focus largely on songs about d&d themes- fighting dragons, pirate mutinies, diabolical schemes... you know.

Dragonforce... Alestorm... Dark Moor... Iron Maiden... Dio... early Rainbow... Tenacious D... Dream Evil... there are quite a few of them out there. Enough that they make their own genre in my opinion. Even though not all of them are great bands, they deserve to be recognized.

So please, help D&D Metal earn its recognition! Mention it when discussing the breakdown of music genres; ask for it in music stores; say it when you have your fleeting 15 minutes of fame on TV.

Who else do you think belongs in this genre?


----------



## Kishin (Jan 7, 2009)

As a huge metal fan, I can't say I support creating even more pretentious and confusing subgenres. 

A lot of those bands also sing about the historical (often in greater quantity than the fantastical, i.e. Maiden or Dark Moor) or the literary (Maiden again).

But other bands with massive fantasy themes?

Blind Guardian (Perhaps one of the most overt, with songs about Middle Earth and Dragonlance in addition to historical topics like the siege of Troy)
Battlelore (All their music refers to Middle-Earth, again)
Cryonic Temple
Falconer (Again, more historical, really, but earlier albums contain more fantastical lyrics)
Turisas (Viking history again, but just so EPIC)
Domine (Elric-focused lyrics)

This could go on forever...


----------



## On Puget Sound (Jan 7, 2009)

It's been going on since before most of you youn whippersnappers were born...

Blue Oyster Cult (veteran of the psychic wars)
Black Sabbath (the wizard)
Led Zeppelin (ramble on)


----------



## Dannyalcatraz (Jan 7, 2009)

And its still going on today- check out The Sword- the lead singer/guitarist plays D&D, and it shows in his lyrics.


----------



## Teflon Billy (Jan 7, 2009)

*Manowar *and *Armored Saint* both count.


----------



## Protagonist (Jan 7, 2009)

On Puget Sound said:


> It's been going on since before most of you youn whippersnappers were born...
> 
> Blue Oyster Cult (veteran of the psychic wars)
> Black Sabbath (the wizard)
> Led Zeppelin (ramble on)




not to forget Battle of Evermore and Immigrant Song



> *Sing as you raise your bow,
> Shoot straighter than before.
> No comfort has the fire at night
> That lights the face so cold.*






> We come from the land of the ice and snow from the midnight sun where the hot springs blow.
> The hammer of the gods
> Will drive our ships to new lands,
> To fight the horde, singing and crying:
> Valhalla, I am coming!


----------



## Protagonist (Jan 7, 2009)

Dannyalcatraz said:


> And its still going on today- check out The Sword- the lead singer/guitarist plays D&D, and it shows in his lyrics.



Some other rpg/fantasy geeks in the music biz:


And Bolt Thrower (Extreme/Death Metal) are named after Warhammer Fantasy Battles. You can also see that on some of their album covers. 

Kyuss (Desert Rock), originally Sons of Kyuss, should be pretty obvious.

Monster Magnet are more influenced by Marvel, cf. Ego The Living Planet or the Modak reference in Baby Götterdämmerung.

All 3 thankfully don't play the epic symphonic  hollywood* ´"metal" most people associate with D&D 

* (c) some cheesy Italians


----------



## Chainsaw (Jan 7, 2009)

Lair of the Minotaur..

Wikipedia: 
"LotM take a very aggressive, relentless form of thrash metal, labeled _aggro thrash_ by some. The production values of LotM's recordings, particularly on the debut _Carnage_, are very raw, giving an even harsher sound to the band. Their influences include the pioneers of certain types of metal; Black Sabbath, Celtic Frost, Venom and Slayer being noted ones.Lyrically, each song of Lair Of The Minotaur tells a different story from Greek mythology."


I have the War Metal Battle Master album (tracks at the bottom). Honestly, this just _isn't_ an easy listening album and I wouldn't play it in the background of a session or anything, but it does have a fairly overt fantasy, D&D-ish theme.
Horde of Undead Vengeance
War Metal Battle Master
When the Ice Giants Slayed All
Slaughter the Bestial Legion
Black Viper Barbarian Clan
Assassins of the Cursed Mist
Doomtrooper
Hades Unleashed
Edit: Added Wikipedia quote, track listing


----------



## Calico_Jack73 (Jan 7, 2009)

Gotta love Dream Evil... they originally wanted to name their band Dragonslayer but ended up using that name for an album (their first I believe). Specifically check out "Chosen Ones" which has been used for a lot of WH40K Space Marine tributes over at Youtube.

[ame="http://www.amazon.com/Dragon-Slayer-Dream-Evil/dp/B000068R3L/ref=pd_bbs_sr_2?ie=UTF8&s=music&qid=1231330800&sr=8-2"]Amazon.com: Dragon Slayer: Dream Evil: Music[/ame]​


----------



## Darkwolf71 (Jan 7, 2009)

Uriah Heep may not be classic 'metal' but it is certainly rock with a fantasy flavor.


----------



## Asmor (Jan 7, 2009)

One of my favorite bands is 3 Inches of Blood, who I picked up on a whim after seeing the title of just one of their tracks: *Destroy the Orcs*.

Any song with a chorus of "Kill the orcs, slay the orcs, destroy the orcs," is D&D enough for me. And, as it turns out, the rest of their music is damn good in general.


----------



## Theron (Jan 7, 2009)

I, for one, prefer the term "Elfcore." 

I have a Pandora Station devoted to the genre.

And I can't believe no one's mentioned Rhapsody/Rhapsody of Fire yet.  Hell, their stuff isn't just in the "Let me tell you about my campaign" category, they actually include maps on their website.

Other worthwhile recommendations:  Amon Amarth (Dark Viking-themed metal) and The Sword (who include a couple of songs based on George R. R. Martin's "A Song of Ice & Fire" on their latest.)


----------



## Chainsaw (Jan 7, 2009)

Theron said:


> Other worthwhile recommendations: Amon Amarth (Dark Viking-themed metal) and The Sword (who include a couple of songs based on George R. R. Martin's "A Song of Ice & Fire" on their latest.)




Yes, The Sword is awesome. I found out about The Sword on the Metal Archives website (mostly being trashed for not being hardcore enough), then bought Martin's books, then read the books while listening to the albums. It was a really cool experience (if you can read to heavy metal like I can - my wife thinks I'm nuts). Of course, I also read all the original three Drizzt books while listening to Metallica's Black Album.. every time I hear Wherever I May Roam, I think of Exile.


----------



## timbannock (Jan 7, 2009)

Also not of the symphonic metal vein:

Sabbat (more historical/pagan)
Skyclad (very pagan but with some fantasy elements in earlier albums)

They are a mix between thrash, irish folk, and more "classic" heavy metal.  Very good bands, and AMAZING lyrics.

You might have mentioned them, but also Rhapsody (now Rhapsody of Fire or something), Morgana LeFay (a.k.a. Lefay), some Arcturus, the most recent Solefald albums, and probably more I can't immediately think of.  Again, of those, only Rhapsody is epic symphonic metal.  The rest are either thrash, black metal, or avante garde.

Arcturus deserves to be heard by more people, especially.


----------



## Aus_Snow (Jan 7, 2009)

Tripod, natch.

Oh sure, some of those other guys too, yeah.


----------



## Technomancer (Jan 7, 2009)

Asmor said:


> One of my favorite bands is 3 Inches of Blood, who I picked up on a whim after seeing the title of just one of their tracks: *Destroy the Orcs*.
> 
> Any song with a chorus of "Kill the orcs, slay the orcs, destroy the orcs," is D&D enough for me. And, as it turns out, the rest of their music is damn good in general.




I'm currently running a classic D&D game based on "Axes of Evil".

And I'll add a few of my recommendations:

Pyramaze
Hammerfall
Steel Attack
Demons and Wizards (a joint effort by guys from Iced Earth and Blind Guardian)
Zandelle
Galloglass
Black Majesty
Magic Kingdom
Human Fortress

That's enough for now.  The genre of metal most likely to get you what you are looking for is called "Power Metal".


----------



## Chainsaw (Jan 7, 2009)

the Jester said:


> Hello, I would like to ask everyone to help me out with something.




You might also consider posting on or searching in the www.metal-archives.com forums. Of course, you'll likely have to sort through tons of arguments about whether Band X is "really metal" (sounds familiar for some reason).


----------



## Gentlegamer (Jan 7, 2009)

kishin said:


> a lot of those bands also sing about the historical (often in greater quantity than the fantastical, i.e. Maiden or dark moor) or the literary (maiden again).



A great shout rises from my throat:

*UP THE IRONS!*


----------



## Remathilis (Jan 7, 2009)

I didn't see Iced Earth or Nightwish mentioned. The latter released their last album _Dark Passion Play_, came with a second disc which was pure instrumental, great for looping during intense combat scenes!


----------



## Johnnii (Jan 7, 2009)

Rhapsody/Rhapsody of Fire is probably already mentioned but I would then put in Luca Turilli (off-side project from some of the guys of RoF) who follow the same path of symphonic power metal and fitting of D&D. Song names like "Black Dragon" and "Ancient Forest of Elves".​


----------



## the Jester (Jan 7, 2009)

Kishin said:


> As a huge metal fan, I can't say I support creating even more pretentious and confusing subgenres.




I'm not advocating creating one; I'm advocating recognizing one that already exists.


----------



## Protagonist (Jan 7, 2009)

the Jester said:


> I'm not advocating creating one; I'm advocating recognizing one that already exists.




Nope, there are [ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=u0zDXlrJK0I"]only six genres of metal[/ame]


----------



## Peraion Graufalke (Jan 7, 2009)

Running Wild for adventure on the high seas.
Cradle of Filth (Cruelty and the Beast, Midian) for horror campaigns.
In Extremo (Weckt die Toten, Verehrt und Angespien) for standard fantasy.
Bathory (Twilight of the Gods) for Viking-themed campaigns.

But nothing beats Blind Guardian IMO


----------



## Wootz (Jan 7, 2009)

Kamelot-March of Mephisto

Symphony X-Set the World on Fire

Two bands I like that remind me of D&D


----------



## AntiStateQuixote (Jan 7, 2009)

This thread is full of awesome.

My Rhapsody account is going to get hammered today, and I'm going to create a new user channel from the bands listed here.

Thanks!

Brent (old fart that doesn't know this new-fangled D&D metal)


----------



## chronoplasm (Jan 7, 2009)

Does Finntroll count?
Black Metal + Polka + Troll themed lyrics?


----------



## jgbrowning (Jan 7, 2009)

I'm a big fan of Therion. Listen to them a lot when I write. Also been listening to Priest's new one, Nostradamus, which I consider to be a great album, although others may not share that opinion. 

joe b.


----------



## the Jester (Jan 8, 2009)

Reposted from a different thread, where I posted it in complete irrelevence: 

I just made a quicklist in Youtube of stuff recommended in this thread, and random things with interesting names that I'm not familiar with that were linked from them.

Added 14 songs by groups named in the thread, plus one or two others (I especially like the name Arch Enemy for a band...)


----------



## Lanefan (Jan 8, 2009)

A couple I haven't seen mentioned yet:

Thor
Omen

Some grand D+D-themed tunes from those two. 

Lanefan


----------



## Hippy (Jan 8, 2009)

Just wanted to put a plug in for Rush!

Songs: Witch Hunt, The Fear Series, The Necromancer, Rivendell, Bytor & The Snowdog


----------



## avin (Jan 8, 2009)

Hmmm... D&D has nothing to do with metal, to me...


----------



## Asmor (Jan 8, 2009)

avin said:


> Hmmm... D&D has nothing to do with metal, to me...




Then you're listening to the wrong stuff. 

Although to be fair, this is really more about fantasy themes in metal, I'm not sure there's anything D&D specific...


----------



## AFGNCAAP (Jan 9, 2009)

*Black Sabbath* has a few songs, esp. from the Dio era, that could work for D&D.  _Neon Knights_ (pushing it, really), _Heaven & Hell_, _Lady Evil_, _Mob Rules_, etc.  Even some of the Sabbath stuff after Dio (the Tyr album comes to mind).

*Led Zeppelin* has been covered well enough, I think.

*Manowar* & *Armored Saint*, as mentioned earlier, are great.

A couple of *Dethklok*/Metalocalypse songs work, too, though in a lighthearted vein: _Awaken_, _Lost Vikings_, _Thunderhorse_.

Iron Maiden has been mentioned: _Flash of the Blade_ (from the Powerslave album) could work, and _Number of the Beast_ could work for a sinister cult (Orcus, Mephistopheles, etc.).

*Bruce Dickinson*'s solo work works as well: _The Magician_, _The Tower_, _The Alchemist_, _King in Crimson_, _Tears of the Dragon_.

Old *Judas Priest* stuff can work, too: _Tyrant_, for example.

_The Conjuring_ by *Megadeth* could work for a sinister cult theme.

*Motorhead* has a few songs that could work, too: _Deaf Forever_ and _I Am the Sword_ are a few I know off the bat.


----------



## Scott_Rouse (Jan 9, 2009)

Here are some bands I listen to that have fantasy themes in their lyrics

Black Sabbath
Led Zeppelin
The Sword
3 Inches of Blood
Kyuss
Electric Wizard
Witch
White Zombie
Witchcraft
Early Man
Sasquatch
Iron Maiden
Priestess
Nebula
Orange Goblin
Sloth
Danava
Sleep
High on Fire
Mastadon
Kalas
Metallica
The Cult
Soundgarden
Fu Manchu
Monster Magnet
Ozzy
Saviors
Mammatus
Slayer
Wolfmother
A Band of Orcs

Some other fantasy like bands I have found (but don't own) include:

Crom
Teeth of the Hydra
Cathedral
Bad Wizard
Torche
Trivium
Winds of Saturn
Iced Earth
Demons & Wizards
Lamb of God
Ode to Io
Spirit Caravan
Che
Novarider
Earthless
Battlemaster
Umberhulk

\,,/ . . \,,/


----------



## Asmor (Jan 9, 2009)

Scott_Rouse said:


> Umberhulk
> 
> ,,/ . . ,,/




And \m/ to you too, Mr. Rouse

Did a search on that band and found their myspace, which has some of their music. The first track's Dungeon Master, which I only got to listen to half of because my S/O started yelling at me for playing that this early in the morning. Women...

Sounds pretty good, though.

http://www.myspace.com/umberhulkmusic


----------



## Herschel (Jan 9, 2009)

Helloween with "Walls of Jericho" and "Keeper of the Seven Keys" parts 1 & 2.

Kiss also with "Music From the Elder". (Weird album but great theme)

Yngwie Malmsteen's "Trilogy" and "The Seventh Sign".

Savatage had some stuff.

I suppose an honorable mention for Queen's "A Kind of Magic" although not metalesque. Highlander rocked! There should have been only one.

Lots of great bands named in this thread. 

Except Dragonforce. 

Worst. 

Band. 

Ever.


----------



## phloog (Jan 9, 2009)

In comes the old, bald man to spoil the fun.

As mentioned by others, I don't think it's a distinct genre...for me, I like to play with basically a mix tape (my 15-year old son "What's a mix tape?")

In no particular order, things I would put on it would be not just metal/hard rock, but the hard rock/metal I would use would typically include:

Very early Rush
Selected cuts of The Warning by Queensryche
Some Iron Maiden, but more Dickinson solo work (notably the Chemical Wedding - which is perhaps subject-wise not D&D, but always seems to evoke the right stuff)
Manowar ("You're the defender, God has sent!!!")
Shadow Gallery

and of course, any metal that meets my Ideal Criteria, which is that it must be bombastic, pretentious, and (whenever possible) created by people who live near where vikings used to live.


----------



## Remathilis (Jan 9, 2009)

Herschel said:


> Except Dragonforce. Worst.  Band.  Ever.




Hey, Sonic Firestorm was great; it had depth, an epic feel, and some great guitar.

The problem started with Through the Fire & Flames; after that song (and its subsequent popularity on GH3) EVERY DragonForce song sounds like TtF&F.

They need to get off the petty guitar tricks and get back to some ochestrated, full-blown METAL! \m/ ' ' \m/


----------



## Herschel (Jan 9, 2009)

phloog said:


> Selected cuts of The Warning by Queensryche




Good call. "Roads To Madness" is a great song for exploring foggy, undead-filled swamps, crypts or planar sojourns. 

"Rage For Order" is still my favorite Cyberpunk album.


----------



## mearls (Jan 9, 2009)

The Lord Weird Slough Feg masters D&D metal and heads on to conquer Traveller:

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Traveller_(Slough_Feg_album)

Their album Down Among the Deadmen has cover art by Erol Otus.

I listen to them all the time while working. I had their cover of Dearg Doom on repeat while working on my latest project.

I really like the band, and I'm a bit baffled that they don't have more of a following. They're something of a throwback, so maybe that's the issue.


----------



## Herschel (Jan 9, 2009)

Remathilis said:


> Hey, Sonic Firestorm was great; it had depth, an epic feel, and some great guitar.
> 
> The problem started with Through the Fire & Flames; after that song (and its subsequent popularity on GH3) EVERY DragonForce song sounds like TtF&F.
> 
> They need to get off the petty guitar tricks and get back to some ochestrated, full-blown METAL! m/ ' ' m/




Herman Li blows as a guitarist. He's fast on album when he can be dubbed and cleaned, but sloppy as heck live. I HATE Pro Tools Fools.

So many of these trained chimp bands can't play live to save their backsides without help. They learn some fancy riffs and drop it on tape but never learn how to play with or in a group and/or live.


----------



## MonkeyKing (Jan 9, 2009)

Although techincally not metal I think Midnight Syndicate deserves a mention when it come to gaming and music........

Midnight Syndicate on MySpace Music - Free Streaming MP3s, Pictures & Music Downloads


----------



## Flobby (Jan 10, 2009)

*D&D Hip Hop*

I love this thread. I have to thank the poster who posted Finntroll! I just looked them up. Pure awsomeness...

Its not metal but there are some D&D hip hop groups as well. 

Dream warriors - raps about rolling polyhedral dice, magic-users, etc.
Jedi Mind Tricks - they have a song referencing Darksun! on their first album!

Thats all I can think of at the moment...


----------



## Remathilis (Jan 10, 2009)

MonkeyKing said:


> Although techincally not metal I think Midnight Syndicate deserves a mention when it come to gaming and music........
> 
> Midnight Syndicate on MySpace Music - Free Streaming MP3s, Pictures & Music Downloads




Well, if you're going to mention MS, you gotta mention Nox Arcana...

NOX ARCANA

but that's a topic for a different part of D&D music. They're great, but they're not METAL!


----------



## Knightfall (Jan 10, 2009)

Remathilis said:


> I didn't see Iced Earth or Nightwish mentioned. The latter released their last album _Dark Passion Play_, came with a second disc which was pure instrumental, great for looping during intense combat scenes!



Iced Earth has some great music. I must admit I'd never heard of Nightwish before. I checked out their website.

Nightwish - The Official Website

Very cool.


----------



## the Jester (Jan 11, 2009)

Flobby said:


> Its not metal but there are some D&D hip hop groups as well.
> 
> Dream warriors - raps about rolling polyhedral dice, magic-users, etc.
> Jedi Mind Tricks - they have a song referencing Darksun! on their first album!
> ...




Insane Clown Posse has several songs that reference dnd, including one that mentions a "+2 dagger from the Tomb of Horrors, D&D!"


----------



## Kishin (Jan 12, 2009)

Remathilis said:


> Hey, Sonic Firestorm was great; it had depth, an epic feel, and some great guitar.
> 
> The problem started with Through the Fire & Flames; after that song (and its subsequent popularity on GH3) EVERY DragonForce song sounds like TtF&F.
> 
> They need to get off the petty guitar tricks and get back to some ochestrated, full-blown METAL! m/ ' ' m/




Ironically the ballads on that album are some of their best songs. Still, tremendously overrated.

They're also incredibly sloppy live.

Other quality bands:

Doomsword
Lake of Tears (More specifically, a Crimson Cosmos, Forever Autumn and the Neonai albums)
Elvenking
The Storyteller
Heavenly


----------



## renevq (Jan 12, 2009)

Bands that give me a good DnD vibe:
Kyuss
The Sword
Mastodon

I'm surprised Mastodon hasn't gotten much of a mention; they're a really talented band and their songs have a very primal feel to them that I think really fits the game. Iron Tusk, I am Ahab, Colony of Birchmen, etc. are all awesome. 

And I know that it's not metal, but I also think Ennio Morricone scores also fit the mood of DnD perfectly.


----------

